
Ask HN: A month to learn a new programming language - mmisu
I find myself with one month of free time between jobs and I&#x27;ve decided that I want to learn a new programming language and implement a small ray tracer in this.<p>I&#x27;m familiar with imperative and OO programming models, so I was thinking to dive into something completely new to me like Standard ML, Ocaml or Haskell.<p>I would love to hear your suggestions about what new programming language to learn (as long as it is not a paradigm that I&#x27;m already familiar with).<p>Thanks
======
Davidbrcz
Scala ? OO/Functionnal JVM based language. Not the purest FP language ever,
but it is used a lot (Finance, web...).

Any lisp (Scheme, Closure...)

Prolog: logic programming. Tell the computer what you know, ask a question and
let it compute the answer for you.

------
continuational
Elm might be a good choice. It’s a simple but useful functional language. From
there, Scala, Haskell and Standard ML will be much easier to grasp.

------
brudgers
Erlang.

------
bausshf
dlang.org

~~~
bausshf
Look at this [http://h3.gd/ctrace/](http://h3.gd/ctrace/)

